# Arachnoboards best of collection: IMAGES



## Steve Nunn (May 29, 2006)

Hi,
I sent this image to Sõren Rafn yesterday, who remarked it was one of the best breeding images he's ever seen. I've always felt it was the best breeding image I've ever seen too. The image is owned by a good friend *Rolf Bottenbruch* and was taken on a 3 year old 3mp camera  But Rolf is a great photographer, as the image shows. I've seen a lot of great images here, but I thought maybe a thread for those "kodak" moments, where an image captures something a little more interesting then just the spider/s. Someone's images who spring to mind are  a fair number Martin Huber's pictures, taken on a similar MP camera.......

The quality of the camera is irrelevant.....

Anyhow, thinking of all that, this is the best breeding image I've seen so far (for obvious reasons), _Phlogius crassipes_ KOCH 1874:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 29, 2006)

Here's another one I like, this is _Selenotholus sp. "glenelva"_ eating a rhino beetle larvae with a cool stare:







Steve


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2006)

Ok, i'll post what I think interesting, not necessary nice shot, but unusual

Heres a pic I find intersting .. it might look like a treat display, but it was about 1 sec or even less before the irminia stryke on the cricket, perfect timing






same thing here ... 1 sec after the cricket was gone






heres a shot I love and rarely saw on the internet, we can see the bulb AND the spur, instead of only seeing the spur or the bulb






a centipede sharing a meal with a super worm






male view






A male geniculata loading its embolus, with a kleenex box in background






Sorry if they're not that unusual


----------



## Steffen (May 30, 2006)

Don't know if these qualify, but I sure find them interesting.  

Chilobrachys in a bit unusual spermweb and you can actually see the sperm.






My "famous" lividum-on-a-stick picture.  






Caught one of my roseas webbing and the web at the spinnerets showed some nice colors.






Interesting picture of a Psalmopoeus pulcher male with blue eyes, allthough not very special but very beautiful.


----------



## Lasiodora (May 30, 2006)

I've posted these before but here are a few I thought were interesting:

Phormictopus breeding

Citharischius crawshayi breeding 


-Mike


----------



## DavidRS (May 30, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> A male geniculata loading its embolus, with a kleenex box in background


I didn't see his copy of _Playboy_ and a flashlight.;P


----------



## TheNatural (May 30, 2006)

These are my G.pulchra mating


----------



## bloodred1889 (May 30, 2006)

i was waiting for someone to do a best of thread, coz there really are some amazing pics on here


----------



## Hedorah99 (May 30, 2006)

Two of my fav's. First is my P. murinus rushing out of hius den to get a dubia nymph.






Here he is enjoying a meal.


----------



## MRL (May 31, 2006)

A. braunshauseni enjoying a meal






B. auratum doing the same, notice the fang!






A. geniculata doing a bad job of hiding






A. geniculata post molt stretch!












G. pulchra digging






M. robustum digging






P. subfusca  






P. regalis  






P. regalis


----------



## MRL (May 31, 2006)

How are these for some insertions?

A. avicularia






H. gigas


----------



## CedrikG (May 31, 2006)

Hahaha we can even see some sperm near the epigastric on this _Hysterocrate_ sp. picture


----------



## YouLosePayUp (May 31, 2006)

3.2 mp HP 

Brachypelma albopilosum breeding:













Homeomma sp. enjoying large meal:


----------



## Steffen (May 31, 2006)

Btw. Steve, I will have to agree with you and Søren. It is a very unique mating picture. The lighting is very special! Where the hell is John Paul Young and Barry White when you need them?


----------



## SilverNitrate (May 31, 2006)

http://pseudonymseven.googlepages.com/DSC_0145.JPG

I think this one really shows G. rosea's subtle coloring.


----------



## Scorpendra (May 31, 2006)

if any of my T pics can even be called decent, here:





















note the pre/postmolt color change in the P. cancerides photos.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 31, 2006)

Great pics people!! 

I really like the superworm eating with the centipede, that is classical!! The breeding images are awesome too!

This is another of my favourite "breeding images", dwarf male species from the _Selenotypus_ that did not quite go as planned (give us a kiss):







Steve


----------



## Philth (May 31, 2006)

*Grammostola rosea*

I call this one the "beginner spider" notice the venom droplets


----------



## GailC (May 31, 2006)

Heres my rosie telling me what she thought of being prodded with a paint brush.






and what happened when I didn't listen, glad it wasn't my hand.


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 31, 2006)

Here are 2 images of a very unhappy _Selenotypus sp. "nebo"_, in the second image she is about 1' off the ground, took her about 25 seconds before she let go.....













Steve


----------



## fangsalot (May 31, 2006)

i stil like this one,,hehehe


----------



## TheNatural (May 31, 2006)

Poecilotheria ornata


----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't really know what we are considering special for this thread, but here is my favorite threat pose.






And this one I just always thought was funny.


----------



## Keith Richard (Jun 1, 2006)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> I don't really know what we are considering special for this thread, but here is my favorite threat pose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the blondi in mid threat pose missing its right fang?


----------



## Vys (Jun 2, 2006)

Some fine pictures in this thread. The first one appears very 'classic' 

Lorgakor: That lower picture is very cool; tarantulas have such an ability to look evil and dumb at the same time 


Here's one that is not a good shot originally, and certainly not better from compression. I still like it a bit, however. Edit. Nevermind, the attachment system has gone insane.
Will this work?


----------



## diKe (Jun 2, 2006)




----------



## Lorgakor (Jun 2, 2006)

Keef said:
			
		

> Is the blondi in mid threat pose missing its right fang?


Yes, he lost half of the fang during a molt.


----------



## becca81 (Jun 2, 2006)

A few of mine that I really like...

0.1.0 _G. rosea_ in "mating trance"






_P. irminia_


----------



## Steffen (Jun 2, 2006)

*More of that precious spider love*

Runaway bride ... err or something.  






Luckily I was there to save the poor guy.


----------



## diKe (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thats awesome, she's literally mooning you.


----------



## diKe (Jun 4, 2006)

Hedorah99 said:
			
		

> Thats awesome, she's literally mooning you.


Yes, it is a little bitch ^^


----------



## Austin S. (Jun 5, 2006)

*Just thought I'd post a couple threat posses that caught my eye, or so the cameras!*

P. irminia





C. crawshayi- She didnt like it at all when I was pokin around in her home!


----------



## John Bokma (Jun 6, 2006)

What I like about this one is that the T looks much bigger then it actually was (the hand belongs to my gf).


----------



## Gigas (Jun 6, 2006)

diKe That pic kinda looks like the T is missing its abdomen


----------



## Ewok (Jun 8, 2006)

Steffen said:
			
		

> Runaway bride ... err or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha that poor male tarantula , He's like, "let me out she is psycho!"


----------



## Steffen (Jun 9, 2006)

Hehe yea he actually fell out of the enclosure.


----------



## GailC (Jun 9, 2006)

One of my favorite rosie pics


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 9, 2006)

Here are a few of mine that i like


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jun 16, 2006)

*Here's two more of my all time fav's from my personal stash.

Heteroscodra maculata (Showing gold)






Aphonopelma seemanni "blue" 




*


----------



## pandinus (Jun 17, 2006)

I've got a lot of 'em here, but i hope you enjoy them all!

B. smithi





B. vagans





H. lividum










P. murinus










T. blondi















A. versicolor




















G. rosea





A. hentzi





Chilobrachy sp.






Cheers, John


----------



## Donk (Jun 17, 2006)

John - The H. lividium pic is not a lividium. Think it is a Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## Bearo (Jun 17, 2006)

Donk said:
			
		

> John - The H. lividium pic is not a lividium. Think it is a Haplopelma albostriatum


Have you seen an adult male _H. lividum_  many adult males of _Haplopelma_ look like that..
(are you Donk from Sweden?)


----------



## nightbreed (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's one of mine.

B vagans


----------



## BigBryan (Jun 17, 2006)

YouLosePayUp said:
			
		

> *
> Aphonopelma seemanni "blue"
> 
> 
> ...


i have never seen or heard of a blue a.seemani! amazing where did you get that!


----------



## Hedorah99 (Jun 18, 2006)

nightbreed said:
			
		

> Here's one of mine.
> 
> B vagans


Awesome. I love the photos of the freshly molted fangs for some reason. looks like ivory. :clap:


----------



## Camberwell (Jun 18, 2006)

Good day all,

This is a picture i keep looking at, it a female Nhandu coloratovillosus







Camberwell


----------



## Scorpendra (Jun 18, 2006)

it's not so great, but it's not everyday i can get my purpurea on "film" clearly.


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 18, 2006)

Not a T but close enough, Macrothele calpeiana - adult female:


----------



## Poeci (Jun 18, 2006)

mh... I do not think that many pictures have the right to be labled as "Arachnoboards best of collection: IMAGES", but in my optinion this is a very amazing picture of a Poecilotheria spec "tigris" female in defense position.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 18, 2006)

Camberwell said:
			
		

> This is a picture i keep looking at, it a female Nhandu coloratovillosus


Hi Camberwell, truly a magnificent shot, I can see why you keep going back to this image. That's the thing, every now and then you'll capture an image that is truly stunning, yours is one of those for sure  It doesn't have to be a T in some strange pose, this spider is just sitting there, but the image captured the spider perfectly, *that's a best of image* 

All the other shots are great too, if it's the best of your shots, it fits in this thread nicely 

The shot of an adult _sp.tigris_ in defence pose is about as rare as you can get, another "best of" without doubt!!

Steve


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 18, 2006)

*my personal "best of's"*

A few molting shots of my female Grammostola actaeon












and my Avicularia metallica






and I always just liked this shot of one of my Avic avics


----------



## tarcan (Jun 18, 2006)

It is quite hard to choose... I think this is close to my top five in my pictures...

Some are what I call my "award winning" pictures, that is when I am normally finally satisfied of a picture and I will stop taking pictures of that species because I feel it is pretty much the best I can do... like this A. versicolor and M. zebratum

Then there are the fun ones. I really like that mating picture of E. pachypus, shows how small is the male compared to the female.

I also like my T. blondi VS C. elegans mature male comparison...

And I have always liked that P. irminia picture

I hope you like them

Martin


----------



## becca81 (Jun 18, 2006)

Martin,

All of them are simply amazing!  I especially like the mature male comparison!

Becca


----------



## moricollins (Jun 18, 2006)

Homoeomma sp "blue"






some legs and carapace shots:




































Mori.....


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 18, 2006)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Martin,
> 
> All of them are simply amazing!  I especially like the mature male comparison!
> 
> Becca


I whole heartedly agree, Becca. the T blondi and C elegans shot is fantastic. Love the P irmina as well.

Mori, love the avic leg shot as well!


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jun 19, 2006)

tarcan said:
			
		

> It is quite hard to choose... I think this is close to my top five in my pictures...
> 
> Some are what I call my "award winning" pictures, that is when I am normally finally satisfied of a picture and I will stop taking pictures of that species because I feel it is pretty much the best I can do... like this A. versicolor and M. zebratum
> 
> ...


Your T. blondi vs C. elegans is by far the best shot I have ever seen.  It is especially impressive when it is on a big screen and the blondi is 2 feet legspan lol.


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jun 19, 2006)

BigBryan said:
			
		

> i have never seen or heard of a blue a.seemani! amazing where did you get that!


This A. seemanni came from Martin and Amanda at Tarantula Canada.

There should be some American dealers with it too I'm sure.


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Martin,
Awesome  That's the best _A.versicolor_ image I've ever seen, I've heard it's very hard to capture the colour of this spider.

Steve


----------



## Steffen (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Martin,
> Awesome  That's the best _A.versicolor_ image I've ever seen, I've heard it's very hard to capture the colour of this spider.
> 
> Steve


I agree! It is really hard in fact. I've never managed to get a decent picture of _Avicularia versicolor_ and I consider myself a fairly good photographer. Most of the time the pictures seems to get overexposed or the colors just doesn't seem realistic in any way. It might have something to do with the weird teal color of carapace, looking odd in a strong flash from the camera.


----------



## Camberwell (Jun 19, 2006)

Steve Nunn said:
			
		

> Hi Camberwell, truly a magnificent shot, I can see why you keep going back to this image. That's the thing, every now and then you'll capture an image that is truly stunning, yours is one of those for sure  It doesn't have to be a T in some strange pose, this spider is just sitting there, but the image captured the spider perfectly, *that's a best of image*
> 
> All the other shots are great too, if it's the best of your shots, it fits in this thread nicely
> 
> ...


Thankyou very much for your kind words

Cheers

Camberwell


----------



## Tarantula (Jun 19, 2006)

P. metallica (Phalagorns spider)






E. murinus (Mine)


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 19, 2006)

some other shot I like, nothing unsual, but simply some of my nicest shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jun 20, 2006)

Gorgeous!! Your psalmo looks great!!


----------



## Fred (Jun 20, 2006)

This is one of my favourites.

Peocilotheria regalis eating






And I also like this one of my Megaphobema robustom


----------



## diKe (Jun 20, 2006)

Thought this should be a thread to post "special" pics not "normal" pics?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 20, 2006)

I agree, thats what I tought first ... then I saw everybady posting normal picture nothing unusual so I tought I would post my nicest shot


----------



## Camberwell (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi MetalDragon_boy,

I like the E. murinus, beautiful  

Camberwell


----------



## tarcan (Jun 20, 2006)

Oups... I wanted to keep with a top five, but I forgot this one... I am really fond of that species and like that pictures... also not alot of picture of these around...

Oh yeah, forgot to say, Kirdec's picture of the centipede sharing the cricket with the mealworm is an instant classic, just too funny!

Martin


----------



## moricollins (Jun 20, 2006)

tarcan said:
			
		

> Oups... I wanted to keep with a top five, but I forgot this one... I am really fond of that species and like that pictures... also not alot of picture of these around...


and the species is?


----------



## tarcan (Jun 20, 2006)

oups, Iracema horrida


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 20, 2006)

some of my favorites

P.cancerides











B. boehmei











P. cambridgei






T. blondi


----------



## syndicate (Jun 21, 2006)

heres prob the best pic ive taken of any of my tarantulas.Brachypelma smithi


----------



## syndicate (Jun 21, 2006)

kirdek is that kicking hairs here?


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 21, 2006)

The specimen is not kicking hairs on the picture, if this is what you ask. If not then sorry for my fantastic english :}


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 21, 2006)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> I agree, thats what I tought first ... then I saw everybady posting normal picture nothing unusual so I tought I would post my nicest shot


Kirdec, your pictures are nothing "normal", they are extraordinary!!!!!


----------



## CedrikG (Jun 21, 2006)

Thx   happy that you like em


----------



## Sheri (Jun 21, 2006)

tarcan said:
			
		

> oups, Iracema horrida



Wow. Incredible bug!


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Jun 21, 2006)

Awesome pics everybody!!
Tarcan that Iracema horrida rules! great pic of a species ive never seen or heard of untill now


----------



## Martin H. (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi,



			
				kyle_de_aussie said:
			
		

> Tarcan that Iracema horrida rules! great pic of a species ive never seen or heard of untill now


unfortunately they don't keep the colouration they have as spiderlings and juveniles. Here is a larger spiderling / juvenile:























all the best,
Martin


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jun 23, 2006)

It's got to be a best of if you captured the way an A. avic. walks right?

Well hope you like it.


----------



## moricollins (Jun 23, 2006)

I think this may be the best picture I've ever taken (not that that counts for a whole lot)

Homoeomma sp "blue"


----------



## † [sandi] † (Jun 23, 2006)

this one i made yesteraday is good but sorry for bad quality...






that is how we are trying to ecape here   

and this picture is the time when the biggest cricket feels small


----------



## regalis (Jun 23, 2006)

some of my favorites


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jun 23, 2006)

Martin H. said:
			
		

>


And that's why I used Martin's name in the original description for this thread  Thanks Martin 

Another one of your sessions I thought was amazing: your images of _S.himalayana_, stunning!

Steve


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 23, 2006)

g rosea taking a lunch break from all the sitting around it was doing 

haha kinda like me


----------



## maarrrrr (Jul 10, 2006)

* mmm*

my g. aureo and h. lividum eating:drool:


----------



## SPIDERBYTE (Jul 10, 2006)

*Rosie caught drinking*

I almost never see this, I got this just before she got pissed at the flashlight and went to her hide!


----------



## danread (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's a few of mine...


----------



## lilhildy (Jul 19, 2006)

*Playing with black&white*

1. Here is one i took of my G. Aureostriata in black and white.  In other words chaco golden diva... or was it knee?!

2. My avic has a mind of its own... Yes she is trying to click on the "Invertsonals" link.

3. Close up of clicking action.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2006)

haha nice one with the little avic!


----------



## Canth (Jul 20, 2006)

Isn't she a bit young to be looking for a mate? :} :}


----------



## Sicel1304 (Jul 20, 2006)

lilhildy said:
			
		

> 1. Here is one i took of my G. Aureostriata in black and white.  In other words chaco golden diva... or was it knee?!
> 
> 2. My avic has a mind of its own... Yes she is trying to click on the "Invertsonals" link.
> 
> 3. Close up of clicking action.


Lilhildy, that second picture you have is PERFECT.  I love it!


----------



## Arietans (Jul 20, 2006)

I shall never post pics here, I mean, how will my shoddy photography look between these awesome ones    


:worship: :worship:


----------



## mhieros (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm new here but I'll take a shot at good contributions... Most of the pics I have seen here are amazing!

0.1 p. regalis






0.1 a. versicolor






0.0.1 OBT





Telling me what I can go do with myself...





Enjoying it's first mouse.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2006)

P ornata


----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Brian S (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Techuser (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## crawldad (Jul 20, 2006)

*Male Ts have cahones!!*

I have this one posted in amongst my "critters" photos.  While mating my G.  aureostriata, I got this shot into my females mouth.  That is an amazing sight!

:clap: :clap: :clap:  As a group, we have some awsome pix! Great job!


----------



## Schlyne (Jul 20, 2006)

All right, some of these are not the greatest, but I'd say these are some of my best or favorite shots that I've taken.

Recently molted mature male P. irmina...I was trying to get a shot of his "boxing gloves"








This was taken with an old camera, but this is a favorite becuase this is a Pamphobetus playomma...which is now much bigger than that container lid.  I believe the container lid is about 4 inches in length.  I plan on putting the playomma on the same towel which she reaches "adult" size.






My P. cambridgei breeding






My first T, now residing with a friend






My immature Iridoplema male, taken out for a photo shoot.  I believe this is one molt before he matured.


----------



## TheNatural (Jul 22, 2006)

*Poecilotheria ornata*

Poecilotheria ornata / 18cm


----------



## bionicman (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## TheNatural (Jul 22, 2006)

*Aphonopelma seemanni*

Aphonopelma seemanni - 16cm


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 22, 2006)

probably one of the best i've managed to take...


----------



## cube (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## maarrrrr (Sep 13, 2006)

spotlight


----------



## Hendrik C. (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## Steve Nunn (Sep 13, 2006)

One of "those times"....







Steve


----------



## Steffen (Sep 13, 2006)

That's a great shot Steve. Looks like an invisible hand is squeezing her abdomen.  It's completely distorted.


----------



## CedrikG (Sep 13, 2006)

Congrats Steve :worship:


----------



## Galadriel (Sep 13, 2006)

Time for a better camera. My best isn't very good  =/


----------



## xgrafcorex (Sep 13, 2006)

heres a few of mine that i like.


----------



## urs (Sep 14, 2006)

Great shots! Especialy the one with sperm!:clap: 

Best regards Uros


----------



## Brevis (Sep 15, 2006)

sometimes i can’t believe, great pics!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dumaw (Sep 15, 2006)

who wants a hug?


----------



## Nilsson (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## Scorpendra (Sep 23, 2006)

it's a rare moment when my camera manages to take a good picture.


----------



## Natemass (Sep 24, 2006)

few of my favs


----------



## Mandi_ (Sep 25, 2006)

*Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens:*













*Acanthoscurria geniculata*







*Haplopelma lividum*


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Kitty B. 

Great picture of your B. smithi, one of the best compositions I seen here. I strongly recomend you to erase the flash bouncing at the glass, the flash is very anoying and distracting, other than that I like your picture a lot!!!!


----------



## Sadistik (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Sharpy808 (Sep 27, 2006)

This seems to be one of the best shots Ive gotten so far.. not sure if good enough for this thread or not... if so just remove it   idc

Adult L. Parahybana (F), feeding on cricket


----------



## borut21 (Oct 7, 2006)

H. Maculata


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

SilverNitrate said:


> http://pseudonymseven.googlepages.com/DSC_0145.JPG
> 
> I think this one really shows G. rosea's subtle coloring.


That is a Fantastic pic, cant wait for mine to get that big!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 7, 2006)

YouLosePayUp said:


> *
> Aphonopelma seemanni "blue"
> 
> 
> ...


That is one truly gorgeous spider!


----------



## Apophis (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm pretty happy with this picture, I think it is eerie looking!  
Chilobrachys huahini juv. female


----------



## james41777 (Oct 17, 2006)

*My T's*

G.rosea, A.avicularia, H.maculata


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 17, 2006)

These are not my best pics but I guess they can fit in here...


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's a roach, dropping live larvae while it was getting eated!


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 5, 2006)

*couple of my best*


----------



## rubenphobia (Nov 6, 2006)

bests pics!!!

I trust that my pics fits in this subject.... 

A.juruenicola female adult







My seemanni blue male 







A.seemanni blue adult male







A.seemanni blue juvenile eating a piece of meat







M.robustum digging its burrow







Thixopelma pruriens blue ??







Nhandu chromatus eyeteeth







P.regalis exuvia







P.regalis drop of… ¿?¿?¿







T.blondi with mouse









greetings.


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 6, 2006)

Eyes of my Chile rose


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 6, 2006)

rubenphobia said:


> bests pics!!!
> 
> I trust that my pics fits in this subject....
> 
> ...




Hallo Rubenphobia,

:clap: Nice shots! Now you've got me curious to find out...I've never heard of giving T's any raw meat. Do you feed this very often? If so, is it any type or is it only one in particular? Hmm although there's always a risk of bacterial contamination feeding raw foods...but i'm curious to know if your T's actually love this type of treat.

My best regards,
Ulrich


----------



## rubenphobia (Nov 7, 2006)

hello:
you´ll scuse me that english....   . 
I do it sometimes like an emergency food, but only when they`re very hungry they eat them with some little species exception (it depends on his mood...).
Up to now its never gave me a problem.
I think that if you make it hanging by a thread there´ll be not a problem.

regards.


----------



## Kriegan (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for your reply mate! 

Regards,
Ulrich


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 8, 2006)

rubenphobia said:


> bests pics!!!
> 
> I trust that my pics fits in this subject....


Oh yes, defintiely!


> A.seemanni blue juvenile eating a piece of meat
> 
> .


I didnt know a t would take dead food! Coool!


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 13, 2006)

*My Favourite photo so far*

I'm quite pleased how this came out, considering it was all done on my phone(apart from the title at the bottom)

Pip the Chile rose


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Oct 17, 2007)

There's got to be a ton of best of photo's since last year so I'll bring this baby back to life.


----------



## Scorpendra (Oct 18, 2007)

i rather like this one of my P. rufilata juvie:







-Rob


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 18, 2007)

Here are my contenders.

The camera didn't focus on the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ in the top picture, but it's still too cool...hand feeding a centipede.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 18, 2007)

Love this thread, awesome pictures!
one of my favorites


----------



## WARPIG (Oct 27, 2007)

My P cambridgei hanging out of his hide







PIG-


----------

